# Near death chick?



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

My chick has been laying like this all evening and feels very skinny when I found him she was laying on his side she's breathing normally but will not open his eyes he can stand but is very weak I have been feeding little bits of her feed paste but nothing it has been peeping loud for two days day and night but I couldn't figure out what was wrong and I lowered the lamp and she stopped what do I do??

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Is it still the same?


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

It passed away last night 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm sorry you lost it. Sometimes they just fail to thrive and it doesn't matter what you do.
Next time you will be more aware of their needs and hopefully have better results. 
Good luck.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah this is my third time around with chicks so I do know whet they need he was just failing to thrive like you said


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

